# Sharing some picture of TBH



## AlpineJean (Apr 3, 2005)

Those are great pictures. I particularly am impressed w/ the filigreed legs for the hives.. but what if someone mistakes them for a bench and sits on it !?  No, really, they look lovely. And seeing that picture of the queen should help me when I try to find the queen again in my hives.


----------



## Hill's Hivery (Jan 7, 2005)

What a cool idea! Cut out a side and install glass for an outside observation hive. I was getting ready to build a TBH, but I think I will try that angle as well! My kids will love it!


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

You have to be careful with outdoor observation hives, you have to ensure no light gets in the hive during the day, even indirect sunlight through the glass can cause an serious increase in hive temps.


----------



## Donn Buchfinck (May 17, 2005)

it's a bad translation
but it would get better if i worked on it

There to be reasonable fear of bee moze, but bit of knowledge can ease (moderate) him (it) about bees. Perhaps, it will add state of courage, that never at my unused ulach neither nets, neither protective dresses. So, " " ...nie lękajcie. Certainly < obvious > it does not walk about european union here, because you have to say her (it) NOT. Tribes are and it belongs to step up to which (who) with respect aggressive change, but so as I have said, bit of knowledge protects from unpleasant surprises. It entertain bees which (who) I " " italian, popular change in (to) - most " united states. Israel ". Defects have, but from advantages, between other, there is, that company ltd. aggressive mninimalnie. This advantage in connection with construction this type uli, on during their robberies from honey irritate bee pozwalajającą mninimum and it causes different manipulation, that it can be beneficial you for oldest hobby ideal occupance (studies) and you incompletely krzepkich and if idea of putting would come for head on table adhesive tape honey sniadaniowy or I do not see it with (from) in (to) part < frequent > straight it ula prolemu. Employment in construction in connection with timber uli styropianu and cost lowers synthetic plaster, it facilitates construction and huge gives artistic proclivity mozliwości zużytkowania. It must not street szpecić. I do not judge that I have achieved my foundation. I present it it that my pilot technically, simple design prototypes. Perhaps,, element of esthetics of form in future distinct aspect more znjdzie. In distinguishing from classic horizontal » » Ule, vertical, it puts in (to) which (who) ready frames in boxes on second (other) sie jadna, not may frame. Bees hinge (suspend) and next adhesive tapes build laid one on beside second (other) dzwigarach. They are known in poland horizontal not enough (little) ( not only ) Ule but I judge that interests of persons are worth for which (who) beneficial hobby rather than it is important komercyjność. It does not signify it, that employment can not have this type ule, somewhat in (to) modified form, in mass production of honey. Simplicity and facility of attendance (service activity) is hard for contradiction in comparison for classic uli. If add bit of esthetic sense for this in order to as usual it looks not ( ) image szpeciły but they presented ornamental element rather and garden (garden) allotment uatrakcyjniały, ogrod przydomowy, rural farm, orchards, it can this type in city conglomerates even nice employment uli miec.

This photo it start. 4.IV.2005. 2 lb. Hives with queen for introduce dzięsiecio-plastrowych mini uli. For (after) 2 - 3 week, when bees have developed organizations normal already and they have started structure of 9 adhesive tape, they have been transmitted (rescheduled) for normal largeness 30-40 plastrowych uli. Such is not indispensable przejsciowe ule. New package of bee can be placed in full-dimension ulu. In such situation in (to) movable visible observational below przgroda ulu, bees have been placed in which (who) state (condition) limitation of cubature. Bees for functioning irrevocable warm < warmth > generuja. Such small amount of bee can in big cubature for generating proper for functioning small ( 2 ) too warm < warmth > lb byc. Over 30 degrees ( C. Removed can ) bulkhead it later byc or deleted entirely. It is helpful on winter for limitation of cubature again but same saving bees of energies and expenditures pokarmu. Construction ( base - sklejka, the rest pink ( ) styropian, synthetic plaster, paint inside. All ule styropian, timber, sklejka, synthetic plaster, paint. )

Street oberwacyjny. It is possible in (to) aquarium ( fish oberwować, but bees are curious. It is superior (upper; highest) ) street than for to him (it) other position uwygodnienia 

But but now here queen znajdzcie. zaglądnia. However, such heights are with attendance (service activity) eliminate at manipulations related all my which (who) necessity of bending ule. These two small forms it empty (hollow) box already.


----------



## BWrangler (Aug 14, 2002)

Neat, Thanks for sharing.

Regards
Dennis


----------



## blkcloud (May 25, 2005)

if im looking at the last picture correctly...and its not a optical illusion..it looks to me like the comb is attached to the top bar on the edge..like its installed on a angle?? or am i seeing things??


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

blkcloud, I'm no expert, but it looks like the top bar has a bevel cut in the bottom edge of it instead of a saw-kerf and starter strip. I haven't cut any like this, but it sounds like it is probably the best way to go.


----------



## Wojtek (May 31, 2005)

See the picture of the transverse section of TB I am experimenting. 
http://homepage.interaccess.com/~netpol/POLISH/Ule/Ul_poziomy.html

Since I didnt see essential difference in a process of building combs, probably I will continuo with triangular shape, which is simpler to cat. 
My conviction was, that the bigger surface of attachment the stronger this attachment is. However triangular shape seems to be sufficient to bear a weight of a comb.
As to deviations in building of straight combs, I think that precise leveling of hive could minimize this problem.

By the way. Looks that I lost my communication with one of my colony. I dont know what they want or what they wont to tell me. 
For several days they cluster outside the hive days and nights. These clusters often falls on a ground (concrete) but on this concrete they feel equally well.
May be a rain is coming, thunder storm with hurricane or there will be nice whether on 4 of July. It could be also an extended good-by party before flying away. 
May be some experienced beekeeper knows better their behavior and will be so kind to translate it to an understandable language. 
Wojtek


----------



## Tom Carroll (Jul 7, 2005)

HI I have posted some photos of Kenya Top Bar hives on my website:

Have a look at:

http://www.apiconsult.com

Thanks


----------



## BerkeyDavid (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Tom, thanks for posting. I was impressed by the third pic. from the end in the gallery "Working with Bees in Kenya" that showed the group of beekeepers. Lots of bees on the head of one of the beekeepers, also noticed a Lang hive in the background. Looks like you have someone make all the hives. WHat type of top bar design do you use?


----------



## Phoenix (May 26, 2004)

> May be some experienced beekeeper knows better their behavior and will be so kind to translate it to an understandable language.


This is a behaviour that we in the US call bearding. It usually occurs when the colony becomes overheated or congested. I personally feel that by offering ventilation in the top for the hive to exhaust the heat and humidity from within, will alleviate the bearding.


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

bearding is a normal behavior...it doesn't disrupt anything for the bees to be there...My hives beard every year throughout the summer. Sure you can ventilate, but the bees are just doing what they normall do. Its not a sign of swarming, and the bees are just fine. If your hives are bearding you have bet they have brooded up pretty in the spring.


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

adding a vent is a good idea anyway to aid the bees in their honey production also


----------



## jalal (Sep 2, 2004)

http://photobucket.com/albums/b365/jalalabee/

not tbh, but i just took them recently, i have loads.

a friend of mine i'm teaching took these, i figured it was a good way to start beekeeping.









heres a <fill in the blank>, take a photo

anyway, i'll try to find some good ones in the near future, the photos i took were originally 3072x2048 if anyone has any special request for anything ever, please pm me.


----------



## Wojtek (May 31, 2005)

Thank you Scot for enriching my English vocabulary. (bearding).
I am glad that it is normal behavior., but size of entrance, since it was relatively small in this hive, had to have something to do with it. I enlarged it, and this bearding significantly diminished.
Wojtek


----------

